# Gateway.2wire excessive sessions warning



## stooky

I connect my iBook G4 to the net via SBC gateway 2wire (single computer in a house). Lately, when I try to go on line, I get a strange window: SBC Gateway Alert Notification - Excessive Sessions Warning. The message states: "Your 1070-B Gateway has intercepted your web page request to provide you with this important message. The following devices on your network are using a large number of simultaneous internet sessions: 192.168.1.65. The most likely cause is a "Blaster" type virus . . ."

That window won't go away, as long as I'm connecting at that location. Doesn't show up other places. How do I fix this? 

Thanks.


----------



## sobeit

this "Excessive Sessions Warnings" on pcs connected to the 2wire modem can be triggered by viral infection, use of file sharing (Point-to-point) programs, or Spyware/Malware running in the background on the PC/s.

if you are certain that your pc is not infected with virus of some sort then you can disable the "Excessive Session Detection" feature of your 2wire modem to stop the message.

1. Go to http://homeportal/mdc or 192.168.1.254/mdc (this is the homeportal management page)
2. On the left side, Click on Advanced Settings under Firewall
4. Deselect Excessive Session Detection under Attack Detection.
5. Click Save

I copied and pasted from another source, though it says pc, it is valid for macs.


----------



## stooky

Thanks, sobeit. 
I have no reason to think that the computer does not have a virus, other than the fact that it's a Mac. I have no virus protection on it, so I can't scan it. Should I buy some Norton, e.g.?


----------



## sobeit

there should be some free scans from online so I would go that route first. However, since macs tend to be safe, you may not have anything to worry about. If you feel safe, just disable the session detection feature per the steps.


----------



## sinclair_tm

I would first download this program and run it. It will show you all the programs that are going out on the network, allowing you to figure out if there is a problem. I believe it is shareware, should it should run and at least tell you what's going on.


----------



## stooky

Thanks for the input. I'm leaving town for a few days, but I'll get back with how it went within a week.


----------

